# Why kill Coyote's?



## acklac7

Ok I know this one may get controversial but I was raised to never kill something unless you needed it for food or it directly threatened you, someone in your family, or your lively hood. Down in Florida Coyote attacks on pets were common place: If I saw a Coyote in my back yard I would have shot it due to the fact that it would kill/attack my dog in a heartbeat. But to me there's just something wrong with going out in the forest and killing an animal for the hell of it? Hope i dont come off like a tree hugger (im not) but this issue has always bothered me and i'd be interested as to what other people have to say on the matter.


----------



## BassBlaster

Because they are way over populated in this state. Out west where the coyote populations are much higher than we have around here, they have begun to pack up and hunt like wolves. Once they start to hunt in a pack they start to take much larger game such as deer and possibly humans. Coyotes are mostly just scavengers around here as far as deer are concerned. They will take out a young deer or an injured deer but for the most part a coyote can not bring down a mature healthy deer alone. Also with the populations getting to where they are and so few people hunting them, they are moving into the towns and neighborhoods and losing thier fear of humans. A pack of coyotes with no fear of humans is a bad bad thing!!

Also just read recently that there is now a pack of wolves that live in the lower half of MI. They have been on the UP for a long time but just recently the lower half. The article I read said there could be wolves in OH in our lifetime. Wolves are native to OH.


----------



## PapawSmith

I think it is pretty simple. If we "go out into the forest and kill an animal", let's call it a coyote, (and not for the hell of it) we directly reduce the potential for it to "directly threaten you, someone in your family, or your livelihood" as you put it. I have not lived in the south, but I have lived in the west where the miserable dogs are prevalent. I see no difference in controlling the coyote population here, the south, or the west. Wild feral dogs and coyotes are a danger where ever they are present and can not coexist with people without dangerous results, even if infrequent IMO. Would you like your foal, calf, puppy, cat, dog, God forbid child, to be the first bad story in your county? Probably not and I do not mean to insinuate you might.
I love life but I kill wild dogs and every coyote I see. Sorry.


----------



## Mushijobah

acklac7 said:


> Ok I know this one may get controversial but I was raised to never kill something unless you needed it for food or it directly threatened you, someone in your family, or your lively hood. Down in Florida Coyote attacks on pets were common place: If I saw a Coyote in my back yard I would have shot it due to the fact that it would kill/attack my dog in a heartbeat. But to me there's just something wrong with going out in the forest and killing an animal for the hell of it? Hope i dont come off like a tree hugger (im not) but this issue has always bothered me and i'd be interested as to what other people have to say on the matter.


Because I miss hunting rabbits and deer at one of my spots that is now overrun with the things. They can go back to the plains states, I don't care for them. If they were worth a hoot at catching squirrels, I may feel different. Talk about an annoying animal!


----------



## acklac7

Mushijobah said:


> Because I miss hunting rabbits and deer at one of my spots that is now overrun with the things.


I think that sort of falls in line with "protecting your livelyhood" I.E. Coyotes running off a food source that you depend on.

Keep em coming guys..good stuff.


----------



## RichsFishin

I live on a 110 acre farm and have seen what coyotes do first hand. We have had calves taken down by coyotes. We have no rabbits due to the yotes. We find dead geese about once a week by our ponds. Anyone want to come over sometime and give me a hand to try and control the yote problem here P/M me............Thanks...................Rich


----------



## killingtime

i know some farmers that have had alot of sheep killed by them. they are a predator and need to be controlled. when they are hungry they will not think twice about your nice little house cat drinking its milk on your patio or deck and the little yelping dog that wants in the house because the owner is too lazy to get out of bed to let it in. these things dont happen all the time but more often than you think. i cannot think of one thing they are good for. just my 2 cents.


----------



## TomC

Because they taste good!


----------



## squid_1

Tomc I hope your kidding. Personally I wouldn't even skin one.If I am deer hunting its yote first deer second they are harder to get a shot at. Down at our deer camp you should hear them at night once one starts it continues for miles until they fade out.


----------



## walkerdog

I kill them because they pay $3 a hide. LOL. No really tho the areas i trap the farmers want them gone. So i do my best to make sure that happens.




RichsFishin said:


> I live on a 110 acre farm and have seen what coyotes do first hand. We have had calves taken down by coyotes. We have no rabbits due to the yotes. We find dead geese about once a week by our ponds. Anyone want to come over sometime and give me a hand to try and control the yote problem here P/M me............Thanks...................Rich


Wow. I wish i lived closer to you. I'd take care of the problem.





BassBlaster said:


> Also just read recently that there is now a pack of wolves that live in the lower half of MI. They have been on the UP for a long time but just recently the lower half. The article I read said there could be wolves in OH in our lifetime. Wolves are native to OH.


There are wolves in ohio. One was just shot in march in sandusky county. Heres the article in the toledo blade and couple more pics of it.

http://www.toledoblade.com/article/20100319/COLUMNIST22/3190371


----------



## BassBlaster

That article was written right after the wolf was killed and dosnt have all the information. Thats not a pure bred wild wolf, its a wolf hybrid that was someones pet. If I remember correctly, the owner couldnt care for them anymore and just turned them loose to fend for them selves. I think there were 2 of them. I'm talking about real wild Gray wolves that run in real packs!!


----------



## walkerdog

BassBlaster said:


> That article was written right after the wolf was killed and dosnt have all the information. Thats not a pure bred wild wolf, its a wolf hybrid that was someones pet. If I remember correctly, the owner couldnt care for them anymore and just turned them loose to fend for them selves. I think there were 2 of them. I'm talking about real wild Gray wolves that run in real packs!!


Where did you hear that it used to be a pet? Just wondering?

I also read a bit about it here....
http://forums.bowsite.com/TF/regional/thread.cfm?threadid=185022&MESSAGES=8&state=OH
There it said there was a pack of at least 3.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I don't shoot coyotes, either. They're just wild animals, doing what wild animals do. We encroached on their land, not the other way around.

Don't get me wrong, I don't mind that others feel the need to shoot them, I have just decided not to. We used to see a bunch of them while doing deer drives at deer camp. Last year, we saw one all week.

The guys at deer camp rib me about not shooting them. When I asked why I should shoot them, they replied, 'they eat deer'. I replied back, 'I eat deer too, and you haven't shot me, yet'.


----------



## Weekender#1

yes it was on the same news and newspaper just a week later that the "wolf" and a few others running in a pack just south of Sandusky were wolf/dogs bred in captivity and turned loose by the owners. We have coyotes in our area, from my tree stands I have watched them working fence rows. I never had had a shot at one with my bow but would take it once.


----------



## CasualFisherman

I mainly shoot them for two reasons:
Competition: The coyotes devastate rabbit and bird populations that I and my kids enjoy hunting. I spend quite a bit of time and money promoting and establishing bird populations. I don't blame the coyotes for eating the easy meals, I just don"t appreciate them. If it was an occasional coyote I wouldn't touch them but they have started packing up around me and now they are doing a number on the deer by running off the does and fawns. Two years in a row I can hardly find a doe on the family property until December. 

Fear: If you ever approach one caught in a leg hold you will know what I mean. I witnessed it once and by golly it put the fear in me with the vicious potential the animal has. Not a pretty sight. I know I can never get rid of them all so I do my part to curb them when I can. Nothing else goes after them so humans have to.


----------



## Poohflinger

We shoot them because I have a rocket skates making business and ACME is a competitor of mine.


----------



## viper1

I also wasnt brought up that way. I only kill to eat, or protect me or mine. Here in Coulmbiana count we have quite a few also. but as a rule they normally eat grass and animals like a rabbit or smaller. Have seen them take a deer or two when in packs but they usally hunt one or two at a time. And normally only hunt deer when food is scarse or they are starving. Never heard of a human attack unless provocked. They will take a small cat or dog also at times. But still they are in the food chain just as we are and will never cause extinction of any animal. There is a lot of strains and the ones out west are larger and tend to hunt in large packs. Been a lot of people afraid of these because of tails. These are not WOLFS and do not behave as such. don't believe this look them up. I have friends that hunt these also and enjoy the kill. Won't change their minds either.LOL Just my two cents worth!


----------



## acklac7

CasualFisherman said:


> nothing else goes after them so humans have to.


Very good point, never even thought of that one.


----------



## mpd5094

I was hunting tonight in Carroll county on private property. A 'yote ran off 2 button bucks from my stand. I wasn't going to shoot the deer, but we are trying to manage the property for deer. Kind of our own little deer paradise! Anyway, wasn't able to get a shot on the 'yote tonight, but wish I could've. I simply don't like them contolling the deer population.


----------



## bkr43050

I think they do a lot more damage to the rabbit and pheasant population than they do to the deer. I think they may torment the deer but probably only are a threat to the young fawns in the spring. If they were in a pack I guess they could maybe take a deer down but how many guys have actually witnessed this? I mean with a deer population that continues to grow they don't seem to be making a dent in the numbers despite their growing numbers.

I have not shot one yet but if given the opportunity I will, mostly because of their impact on the small game.


----------



## ODNR3723

I would like to harvest one but have not had the oppurtunity. Would like to do a full mount or just tan the hide. I would not shoot one and leave it lay. It would be skinned and sold or i would do something with it. And yes they smell like hell when you skin them. I did one that buddy shot a couple of years ago. On a side note, a predator population is only as healthy as the prey population. Coyotes are not the only predator in town taking your rabbits and pheasants. Tame pheasants released into the wild don't have the instict to look up for the hawk that is about to eat them. Rabbits need cover to hide. Just my opinion, but the main reason we do not see an abundance of rabbit and pheasant is due to habitat loss and not predators.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

The farm I used to hunt was infested with these vermin. They were hunting in packs and taking down the mans calfs. He told me to kill every one I could. Later on he and his brother got a call and hunted them at night. They killed 23 in one week from the same spot. I've tried to kill them during the day when ever possible, but they never stop moving and I can't get them in the scope before they disappear.They seem extremely nervous and should be. Everybody I know is out to kill as many as possible. We have not had any quail or grouse since they showed up, and rabbits are very hard to find. We see them as lower than cock roaches. I don't buy the food chain argument at all. Back 20 years ago game was plentiful. It was common to take a pack of beagles and 4 guys could get 10to 15 rabbits on a 100 acres. Now no one even has Beagles because it's a waste of time. My beagles are house dogs because I worry the coyotes will kill them. Had to build a kennel with a roof to protect them. Exterminate!!!


----------



## BassBlaster

walkerdog said:


> Where did you hear that it used to be a pet? Just wondering?
> 
> I also read a bit about it here....
> http://forums.bowsite.com/TF/regional/thread.cfm?threadid=185022&MESSAGES=8&state=OH
> There it said there was a pack of at least 3.


I read it in an article posted here. This story was posted back when the hybrid wolf was first killed and the thread was either closed or deleted.


----------



## Bonecrusher

I kill coyotes because I like to rabbit hunt.


----------



## claytonhaske

I hunt/kill them whenever I can.......even target them sometimes, because a friend of mine's hunting dog got attacked and killed by one. They were just working a field, and all of a sudden he heard the coyote attack, and was to late. Defenitally dont want my gsp to get hurt, attacked, or even killed by one! just my 2 cents. 

On a side note hows the river been treating you A.J.?


----------



## Mushijobah

Hetfieldinn said:


> I don't shoot coyotes, either. They're just wild animals, doing what wild animals do. We encroached on their land, not the other way around.


Just to clear up any confusion, Coyote are *not *native to Ohio. They are native to the Plains States and only moved in after humans began clearing Ohio's sprawling woodlands.


----------



## acklac7

Mushijobah said:


> Just to clear up any confusion, Coyote are *not *native to Ohio. They are native to the Plains States and only moved in after humans began clearing Ohio's sprawling woodlands.


That I did not know...So there essentially a terrestrial carp?


----------



## acklac7

claytonhaske said:


> I hunt/kill them whenever I can.......even target them sometimes, because a friend of mine's hunting dog got attacked and killed by one. They were just working a field, and all of a sudden he heard the coyote attack, and was to late. Defenitally dont want my gsp to get hurt, attacked, or even killed by one! just my 2 cents.
> 
> On a side note hows the river been treating you A.J.?


I would have done more then shoot it

Got two eaters tonight...about to throw one on the grill with some new potatoes...MMhhMMM!!


----------



## CatfishWilly

If I encounter one on public land, I let it pass as long as it retreats. On my land that I hunt more often, I take them out so they don't spook my herd. However, no matter where I am if I get teeth showing or a growl... espescially the rare case of running into a "pack" then I consider that a hostile situation and react accordingly. They deserve respect as they are living creatures, but this is what nature is about. No different really then killing bugs in your garden.


----------



## Bassnpro1

Bonecrusher said:


> I kill coyotes because I like to rabbit hunt.


If only we could kill hawks and owls! Those things really take a toll on the rabbits. We need a season on these predators as well.


----------



## player4x4life

seem 3 yotes chasing a doe today, wish id have had the gun instead the bow, id have tryd to get them all, they have killed a few calfs in the area,last year a i didnt no if i had a good hit on a deer so i backed out and ate dinner then went back , found the deer 100 yards over hill from my stand and herd something take off when i got close, yotes had already started eating at it . and havent seen one bye its self yet this year, there is always atleast 2 , usualy a pack of 3 tho, just my opinion i think there getn over abundant in my area


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

Bassnpro1 said:


> If only we could kill hawks and owls! Those things really take a toll on the rabbits. We need a season on these predators as well.


As the man said, coyotes aren't native to this area of the country, but hawks and owls are. Extermination is the answer. Not any that know better have the tree hugging attitude. Makes me want to grab the call and shotgun and exterminate some of the rabbies carrying vermin tonight!


----------



## Mushijobah

acklac7 said:


> That I did not know...So there essentially a terrestrial carp?


I like to call them terrestrial Kentucky Spotted Bass


----------



## Mushijobah

Bassnpro1 said:


> If only we could kill hawks and owls! Those things really take a toll on the rabbits. We need a season on these predators as well.


Oh lord.....


----------



## ezbite

i havent had a chance to kill one yet, but ill kill em because they scare the shat outta me when im frog gigging at 230 in the morning.


----------



## acklac7

Mushijobah said:


> I like to call them terrestrial Kentucky Spotted Bass


yea/yea Carp are not native to the Americas...


----------



## bad luck

Because I've had 8-10 come up on me once....and they left a few short....moving forward, they all die....why....because I'm at the top of the food chain and can make that decision


----------



## ODNR3723

If we want more pheasant, grouse, quail, and rabbits we have to change the way we manage our land. Pheasant need the tall grass fields to nest and hide from predators. Quail need similar habitat to pheasant. Grouse need those clear cuts 7-15 years old. We do not do any of this. Clear cuts are not pleasing to the eye and, the public throws a fit when the division of forestry attempts to do one. We brush hog or spray our fields when they get to grown up. But we want to blame a coyote when we do not see game? That makes no sense. Coyotes will kill all of the above mentioned species but they will not decimate the population. 

On a side note, if coyotes are packing up and killing livestock, they need to be removed from the situation.


----------



## wildman

Bassnpro1 said:


> *If only we could kill hawks and owls! Those things really take a toll on the rabbits. We need a season on these predators as well.*




click here

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/images/smilies/bananas/bananahuge.gif


----------



## viper1

The old gota kill human instinct. cant convice a guy that wants to kill he's wrong. There is no reason to put any animal into extinction,thats just uninformed. wish some people would take the time to read up on things before disagreeing. They normally dont hunt in packs,seldom take animals bigger than a rabbit and eat a lot of grass also. They are right when they say hawks and owls kill more rabits and such and we stock them. Never in 57 years have i heard or seen a human being attacked around here. they do get curious and come in watch people do things. Unless starving or sick I wouldn't ever be afraid of them.I've heard they will take a small dog or cat when they can. But I would rather shoot a cat than them. Personal dislike for cats! By the way cats when left to run loose will kill whole nests of rabbits ,squirlls phesants,grouse any thing handy and they leave them lay a lot. They kill like some humans ...because they can. So will domesticated dogs. And if you also the pheasnt along with a lot of our game we hunt and fish are also not native.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

viper1 said:


> The old gota kill human instinct. cant convice a guy that wants to kill he's wrong. There is no reason to put any animal into extinction,thats just uninformed. wish some people would take the time to read up on things before disagreeing. They normally dont hunt in packs,seldom take animals bigger than a rabbit and eat a lot of grass also. They are right when they say hawks and owls kill more rabits and such and we stock them. Never in 57 years have i heard or seen a human being attacked around here. they do get curious and come in watch people do things. Unless starving or sick I wouldn't ever be afraid of them.I've heard they will take a small dog or cat when they can. But I would rather shoot a cat than them. Personal dislike for cats! By the way cats when left to run loose will kill whole nests of rabbits ,squirlls phesants,grouse any thing handy and they leave them lay a lot. They kill like some humans ...because they can. So will domesticated dogs. And if you also the pheasnt along with a lot of our game we hunt and fish are also not native.


If we consider all these animals eat the wildlife, the least we can do is kill all the coyotes. Don't know where you live, but around here they kill calves and wound or kill other farm animals. They kill folks pets and often carry rabies. So as far as I'm conserned you don't know jack! Sorry buddy but I've seen it over and over and others on here have too. I just spent a grand to build a fully enclosed kennel to protect my dogs from them. As soon as it gets super cold I'm going to make a point to exterminate as many as possible. The world will be better off!LOL!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

I forgot to add that before coyotes showed up there were plenty of small game around. Stray dogs and cats were around too. Always have been. Can't use the argument of loss of habitat because our area is the same as it was when I was a kid,53 years ago. Please don't insult the intelligence of others that know better. If it makes you feel any better, my dogs kill cats only! they chew their heads off and proudly display them on the porch. They get a treat for every cat head! LOL! Thats what happens to cats that city people drop off out here. The truth is sometimes ugly, but it's still the truth.


----------



## viper1

ewww ouch that really hurt  Like your opionion is the word of god?
I'm 57 and have been in the woods all my life in Ohio and Kentucky. I am living out side Salem ohio and we have quite a few coyotes also. I have a small place almost 4 acres. I have see quite a few coyotes here also. The Deer,rabbits and squirrels and pheasant all all over. Lost all my beans peas and such to them. I also have hawks and Owls here and have seen them get quite a few rabbits ,squirrels,cats and a poddle. I know of people being attacked at times mostly when they messed with them or there starving. I also know they usally travel one or two at a time. sometime family groups of 6-8. They eat about any thing even a calf if availaable or sometimes lambs.But this is mostly just one or two problem ones. I still choose not to kill except if needed since I dont eat them. But hey my word ain't no better than yours. But keep up the good work!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

viper1 said:


> ewww ouch that really hurt  Like your opionion is the word of god?
> I'm 57 and have been in the woods all my life in Ohio and Kentucky. I am living out side Salem ohio and we have quite a few coyotes also. I have a small place almost 4 acres. I have see quite a few coyotes here also. The Deer,rabbits and squirrels and pheasant all all over. Lost all my beans peas and such to them. I also have hawks and Owls here and have seen them get quite a few rabbits ,squirrels,cats and a poddle. I know of people being attacked at times mostly when they messed with them or there starving. I also know they usally travel one or two at a time. sometime family groups of 6-8. They eat about any thing even a calf if availaable or sometimes lambs.But this is mostly just one or two problem ones. I still choose not to kill except if needed since I dont eat them. But hey my word ain't no better than yours. But keep up the good work!


I'm not sure, but it kinda sounds like you agree with me. Maybe not. Just wanted to push you buttons and see what would happen! LOL! Not the word of god by any means! Just an old fart, set in his ways.


----------



## Shortdrift

And they finally lived happily ever after!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## viper1

No problem here. Just my irish blood and hillbilly blood coming out. Guess when 1 old fart meets another old fart there's a lot of ****.Lol I prefer a person who speaks his mind.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

viper1 said:


> No problem here. Just my irish blood and hillbilly blood coming out. Guess when 1 old fart meets another old fart there's a lot of ****.Lol I prefer a person who speaks his mind.


We have a lot in common. I'm part Irish, all hillbilly! We like to beat the snot out of each other, then get drunk together! Then tell our grandkids about it. LOL!


----------



## kprice

I agree that they should be taken out. I have shot a couple each year, and it seems pointless. They are always on the move, and can cover over a hundred miles through a season.... They just move to wherever has food then move to the next area. I also have seen turkeys killed from coyotes, and have seen several fawns killed... Last year turkey hunting I had a pack come in to my decoys. They tore my one decoy up before I shot at the one which was ten yards away!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

The only good Coyote is a Dead Coyote...Bottom line....JIM....CL....


----------



## blackxpress

Hetfieldinn said:


> I don't shoot coyotes, either. They're just wild animals, doing what wild animals do. We encroached on their land, not the other way around.


I didn't know Coyotes were native to Ohio. I thought they encroached on our land. 

Last winter I was playing golf at Mound in Miamisburg. No one on the course but me. I was walking down the 6th fairway when all of a sudden a Coyote ran across in front of me. He stopped for a few seconds and stared me down. I thought he was about to attack me but then he thought better of it and ran into the weed patch hazard between holes 6 and 8. I would have hated to have to defend myself against a coyote attack with a golf club. 

My brother lives in Atlanta. He can see the skyline from his back porch. He had a real nice Boston Terrier that we all dearly loved. One night he let the dog out in his back yard to do his business and a coyote grabbed him. We never saw the dog again.

I've never hunted coyotes but have thought a lot about taking up the sport.


----------



## jeffmo

7thcorpsFA said:


> I forgot to add that before coyotes showed up there were plenty of small game around. Stray dogs and cats were around too. Always have been. Can't use the argument of loss of habitat because our area is the same as it was when I was a kid,53 years ago. Please don't insult the intelligence of others that know better. If it makes you feel any better, my dogs kill cats only! they chew their heads off and proudly display them on the porch. They get a treat for every cat head! LOL! Thats what happens to cats that city people drop off out here. The truth is sometimes ugly, but it's still the truth.


not necessarily the case and i hope i don't insult you inteligence but here in central ohio we have yotes AND the pheasant and rabbit population is still good.the bad winters in the late 70's did more to hurt small game hunting than the yotes ever did.
just needs to be a balance w/ all of it.
btw,i'm not against anyone hunting them at all.


----------



## Nikster

*They make nice rugs.

Nik*


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

jeffmo said:


> not necessarily the case and i hope i don't insult you inteligence but here in central ohio we have yotes AND the pheasant and rabbit population is still good.the bad winters in the late 70's did more to hurt small game hunting than the yotes ever did.
> just needs to be a balance w/ all of it.
> btw,i'm not against anyone hunting them at all.


35 years is a long time ago. Without the coyotes there would have been a complete return by now. Red and gray foxes made it threw the 70's allright but now are all gone because of the coyotes competition for the same food. Thats the way it is where we live. Got a bow kill just before dark. Started tracking after dark. Deer wasn't leaving a blood trail and my flashlight was allmost dead. Gave up till morning and hoped the coyotes wouldn't get to it first. Returned at daylight with help. Found the doe 100yards from where it was hit. Better than 50% was gone. As long as coyotes are around the birds and rabbits will never come back. They are eaten as fast as they can multiply. We hate them with a passion around here. I was waiting for someone to bring up the 70's idea. Been way to long ago. If I were a rich man, I'd put a bounty on them till they were gone.


----------



## bkr43050

7thcorpsFA said:


> 35 years is a long time ago. Without the coyotes there would have been a complete return by now. Red and gray foxes made it threw the 70's allright but now are all gone because of the coyotes competition for the same food. Thats the way it is where we live. Got a bow kill just before dark. Started tracking after dark. Deer wasn't leaving a blood trail and my flashlight was allmost dead. Gave up till morning and hoped the coyotes wouldn't get to it first. Returned at daylight with help. Found the doe 100yards from where it was hit. Better than 50% was gone. As long as coyotes are around the birds and rabbits will never come back. They are eaten as fast as they can multiply. We hate them with a passion around here. I was waiting for someone to bring up the 70's idea. Been way to long ago. If I were a rich man, I'd put a bounty on them till they were gone.


I believe you totally misread what Jeffmo was saying in his post. I didn't read anything that suggested any issue with the rabbit and pheasant populations currently in his area.

My area is just fine as far as rabbit population. The pheasant numbers are fair. I attribute more of the predation of the birds to the hawks and owls although I am sure that some are taken by fox and the occasional yote although I really don't see the yotes. I have been hearing them in recent years more so I know there are some around but I don't think it is an epidemic number of them.

I will kill them if given the opportunity in my area as well although I don't think that my failure to do so will be the end of my small game. It sounds like from some of the accounts here the numbers of yotes are much higher in some areas and if those stories are true I can certainly understand the vigilant efforts to remove them.

It seems that there may be a big di


----------



## idontknow316

ODNR3723 said:


> I would like to harvest one but have not had the oppurtunity. Would like to do a full mount or just tan the hide. I would not shoot one and leave it lay. It would be skinned and sold or i would do something with it. And yes they smell like hell when you skin them. I did one that buddy shot a couple of years ago. On a side note, a predator population is only as healthy as the prey population. Coyotes are not the only predator in town taking your rabbits and pheasants. Tame pheasants released into the wild don't have the instict to look up for the hawk that is about to eat them. Rabbits need cover to hide. Just my opinion, but the main reason we do not see an abundance of rabbit and pheasant is due to habitat loss and not predators.


 I agree 100%. It may just be me, because I'm kinda slow but I think that the population of hawks have exploded the past few years. I see a lot of them on powerlines on the side of roads and up in trees just waiting to swoop down. But you have to take the good with the bad. Yes they kill pheasant and rabbit, but they also keep the population of mice, moles, and other pest in check.

As far as coytes, they are a pest in my opinion. They are not native to Ohio that I know of. In my part of Ohio I don't think they are real abundant like they are in the mid and southern counties. To be honest, I don't know if I would shoot one. I think if it came down to it and I had the opportunity I would. If it were in bow range I definitly would, just because I would be a little nervous getting out of my stand in the dark. Yes thats man talk for I would be scared of a yote if it were that close to me while I were on the ground. lol


----------



## KansasBoy

Coyotes are one of the most difficult animals to hunt. They are very difficult to call in and get a decent shot at, because they are extremely intelligent. And you have to figure that, for every one that you do get a shot at, 4-5 more saw you and left without you ever even knowing they were there. In my opinion, calling in and harvesting a mature coyote is as much fun and fufilling a hunt as you can have . . . without antlers, of course!!


----------



## FISNFOOL

I kill them to control the population on the farms I hunt. The Farmers want them dead for all the previously listed reasons. And the population in OHIO is exploding. They are in every county and have become a problem in residential areas. 

And I do eat them. They are actually good.

Cajun Coyote

INGREDIENTS:
* 2 cups vegetable oil
* 2 tablespoons Cajun seasoning
* 2 tablespoons dried Italian-style seasoning
* 2 tablespoons lemon pepper
* garlic powder to taste
* 2lbs of fresh thawed coyote meat - pounded to 1/2 inch thickness

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large shallow dish, mix the oil, Cajun seasoning, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, and lemon pepper. Place the coyote meat in the dish, and turn to coat with the mixture. Cover, and refrigerate for 1/2 hour.
2. Preheat the grill for high heat.
3. Lightly oil the grill grate. Drain coyote, and discard marinade. Place coyote on hot grill and cook for 6 to 8 minutes on each side, or until juices run clear.

OR This:
VIETNAMESE STIR FRIED COYOTE WITH LEMON GRASS


------------------------------FOR THE MARINADE------------------------------
1 Stick fresh or 2tb dried
Slices lemon grass
2 lb Coyote meat, cut into
Small pieces
1 Garlic clove, large
0.5" cube fresh ginger
1 tb Sugar
1 1/2 tb Tomato paste
1/2 ts Salt
1/4 ts Chilli powder
1/4 ts Ground turmuric

-------------------------------YOU ALSO NEED-------------------------------
2 Cloves garlic
3 tb Vegetable oil
1 tb Fish sauce OR salt to taste
4-8 tb coyote stock
3 1/2 oz Onions

First prepare the marinade. If you are using fresh lemon grass, cut it
crossways into very thin slices, starting at the bulbous bottom end and
going up around 6". Discard the strawlike top. If you are using dried lemon
grass, soak it in 4 tb of hot water for an hour. Put the coyote pieces in
a bowl, add the fresh lemon grass or the drained soaked dried lemon grass
(save the soaking liquid). Peel and crush the large garlic clove, peel the
ginger and grate it finely. Add the garlic, ginger, sugar, tomato paste,
salt, chilli powder and turmeric to the coyote. Mix, cover and set aside
for 1-24 hours, refrigerating if necessary. Peel and finely chop the two
garlic cloves. Put the oil in a wok or large, lidded frying pan and set
over a high heat. When it is hot, put in the garlic. Stir and fry for 30
secs or until the garlic is golden. Add the coyote along with its
marinade. Stir and fry for 5-6 mins or until the coyote browns a little.
Add the fish sauce and either the lemon grass soaking liquid or 4 tb stock.
Stir once and cover. Cook on a high heat for 5 mins. Lift the lid and stir,
adding another 4 tb of stock. Cover, turn the heat to low and cook for
another 5 mins. While the coyote cooks, peel the onions and cut them into
0.75" dice. Separate the onion layers within the diced pieces. Turn the
heat under the coyote to high, remove the wok lid, add the onion and fry
for 1 minute. Lift the coyote out its oil and serve.


----------



## Nikster

KansasBoy said:


> Coyotes are one of the most difficult animals to hunt. They are very difficult to call in and get a decent shot at, because they are extremely intelligent. And you have to figure that, for every one that you do get a shot at, 4-5 more saw you and left without you ever even knowing they were there. In my opinion, calling in and harvesting a mature coyote is as much fun and fufilling a hunt as you can have . . . without antlers, of course!!



Agree. What a GREAT challenge! To many stories to list but, allmost every hunt is a new rewarding thrill.

One sad story;

In my back yard bird feeder the pheasants would come every Winter to feed on the spilled seed. At times there would be 15 to 20 of them. Then I lured them toward the end of my driveway that was plowed & had dailey visit's from them. What a sight it was. Did this every year. That was 15/18 years ago. Always took great pleasure to hear them crow & cackle during the Fall & Spring.

Back then we never heard of dem'dere yote's, nor even heard of them. Then slowly & surely we started seeing & hearing them. Since they populated our area, it's devoid of any Pheasants. Have'nt heard or seen a pheasant in over 10 years, also there are at least 2 reports every year of actual attacks on neighbors poochies. The barn cats from the stables in back of our sub-division are down alot. They were constantly patroling (mousing) our yards. That poulation has really taking a hit.

*WAK'em & STAK'em,* I say.

Nik


----------



## RIFFLE

I have had a couple of hunts ruined by yotes, but i won't cry like some of you. Heck ya shoot one if you get a chance of course but whining about how they kill the pheasents and fawns and whatever the hell else is juvenile. sounds like a bunch of babies crying because there is another predator in the woods. Boy wouldn't it be nice if i was the only one around that was allowed to kill all the deer, turkey, ducks, etc.... why can't i shoot everything? me me me me...... Grow up, share the woods and quit whining.... whats next? oh no the bears are making a comeback and there eating my rasberries! I wish they were all dead. Folks there are alot of animals that were here in ohio before you and I were ever around and now you are bitching about it because you have to share....Thats what it comes down to.


----------



## claytonhaske

RIFFLE said:


> I have had a couple of hunts ruined by yotes, but i won't cry like some of you. Heck ya shoot one if you get a chance of course but whining about how they kill the pheasents and fawns and whatever the hell else is juvenile. sounds like a bunch of babies crying because there is another predator in the woods. Boy wouldn't it be nice if i was the only one around that was allowed to kill all the deer, turkey, ducks, etc.... why can't i shoot everything? me me me me...... Grow up, share the woods and quit whining.... whats next? oh no the bears are making a comeback and there eating my rasberries! I wish they were all dead. Folks there are alot of animals that were here in ohio before you and I were ever around and now you are bitching about it because you have to share....Thats what it comes down to.


geeezzzz........who pissed in his wheaties??? lmao


----------



## viper1

I think he's right look at the posts on here not just this one. There sure are getting to be a lot of whinning ,crying and bitching people geting on lately. There are hunting and fising laws available about what and how much you can harvest. And if you dont like it you can attend district to change them. I like stories and tall tells as mush as anyone but come on now. If your scared of predators in the woods stay home and be safe and protect you and yours there.


----------

